# Keine Einträge in Applications (Kickoff Applicati [solved]

## gentoo_usr

Ich habe seit nem update keine Einträge mehr in "Applications" im Kickoff Application Launcher Menü, also dem KDE-Startmenü. 

Wenn ich einen neuen Benutzer anlege sind die Einträge aber vorhanden.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das unter meinem aktuellen Benutzer akkount wieder hinbekomme ??

Danke für Tipps!Last edited by gentoo_usr on Thu Oct 13, 2011 6:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du schonmal kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental (als root und als Benutzer) ausprobiert? bzw. ausgeführt?

----------

## gentoo_usr

hab ich gerade...

die Meldung lautet: "applications.menu" not found in ("/root/.config/menus/" , "/etc/xdg/menus")

kann damit nichts anfangen  :Sad: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ahja richtig, da gab es was.

schau mal in /etc/xdg/menus nach was darin enthalten ist (ls -la)

Edith:

Was für eine Version von KDE verwendest du eig?

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo,

also da ist:

ggz.menu

kde-4-applications.menu

kde-information.menu 

vorhanden, dazu noch ein verzeichnis applications-merged (wine verzeichnis)

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Max Steel

genau jetz mach folgendes. ein symlink von kde-4-applications.menu nach applications.menu

(das betrifft alle updateler)

ln -snf kde-4-applications.menu /etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu

und probier dann nochmal der kbuildsycoca Befehl.

(ab KDE-4.7.1 brauchst du das wohl nichtmehr machen, so wie es hier aussieht).

----------

## gentoo_usr

Ist mal durchgelaufen, jedoch kommt da bei jedem Eintrag

.. is not compliant with XDG standard (missing trailing semicolon)

und in Applications ist noch kein Eintrag...

P.S. Wieso geht es denn bei dem anderen "normalen" User ??

----------

## Max Steel

hmmm... mach mal wieder rückgängig... was auch noch sein könnte wäre, das eine Einstellung von deinem Nutzer querschießt.

evtl mal die ~/.kde4/share/config/kickoffrc verschieben und dann neu anmelden.

Du hast mir noch nicht gesagt welche KDE-Version du nutzt. stable oder testing?, aktuell oder etwas in die Tage gekommen (in deinem Zweig)?

----------

## gentoo_usr

das mit dem verschieben bringt nichts, hab ich versucht. Hab auch die kickoffrc von nem anderen benutzer rein kopiert, war aber auch net erfolgreich  :Sad: 

Kann das ein Nutzerrechte Problem sein ??

Oder fehlt mir ne Datei??

mfg

Hab nun nen neuen Benutzer angelegt, geht glaube ich am schnellsten...

Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe...

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

